# Eviction Parties



## Pheonix (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember a time when me and all my friends would throw eviction parties when someone got evicted. These parties are often retaliation against an asshole slumlord and during the course of the party the house gets totally trashed. So I wanted to start a thread for everyone to share their stories of the destruction they've seen at an eviction party, so I go first.

I remember a squat me and my friends had once that was an apt. that was being rented but the girl left and told all her squatter fiends they could stay there until they get evicted. But of course them squatters brought other squatters and the place became squatter party house. During the final eviction party a trash can was thrown through one window and a bar stool through the other, the TV was being used as target practice for empty 40's and a sledge hammer was taken to the toilet that was filled with shit causing a nasty shit splatter stain across the shower wall.
Another one of my squats got caught on fire due to some jackasses and after that someone decided to smash all the toilets, sinks, mirrors and tubs. I'm not the crazy sledge wielding toilet hater that's my friend.
Sometimes I kick myself in the ass for not knowing then how much copper was in them walls.
Another dirty trick I've seen is having someone dye their hair blue in the bathroom in a crazy dirty tweaker way and when he was done it looked like the smurfs were all tortured in that bathroom. So hair dye on porcelain and tiles is a good fuck you to the slumlord.
I've also seen basement stairs ripped down, walls destroyed and water pipes broken so the whole place floods. I've seen one person torch a bed and leave but me and some friends put it out cause there were other people living in the complex.
One of my old places I painted with oil-based gloss black paint, I was told it took several layers of paint before they finally convinced the cheap-ass slumlord that he needs to shell out a couple of extra bucks for primer. But I think the worst was scooping up dog shit and throwing it down the vents. So what are your eviction party stories?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 3, 2012)

Impressive resume.


----------

